# Why can't I access the for sale part of this forum?



## barn.find (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been trying to find an answer to the question and it seems that no one can offer a straight response. If anyone could clarify this for me it would be great because not only is the for sale part of this forum useful but interesting as well (as seen through my dad's account).


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

You can access by paying a £5 joining fee, which includes stickers but mainly provides key details to prevent fraud to other users.

Alternatively you can wait and prove yourself a valuable member of the community.

Essentially it's a safety net for other users and in turn yourself!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=882433


----------



## barn.find (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, thats pretty annoying for new users, it's half the reason i use forums!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Maybe, but it's a lot safer for established members, it could be a benefit to you in the future!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

NickG said:


> You can access by paying a £5 joining fee, which includes stickers but mainly provides key details to prevent fraud to other users.
> 
> Alternatively you can wait and prove yourself a valuable member of the community.
> 
> Essentially it's a safety net for other users and in turn yourself!


Who do I pay the joining fee to?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

adamchelseafc said:


> Who do I pay the joining fee to?


Hi, Click the link.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

When am I likely to have access to the for sale section please?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All explained here 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=882433

More details in the pink rules at the top of the marketplace:

viewforum.php?f=40


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

What's deemed as a reasonable time scale re giving access, or is it preferable that members pay up to gain access?
Am a member of many bike related forums and have not been asked to pay in order to view items I may like to buy .


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a big forum and a big attraction to scammers because of the instant access. The delay has been instrumental in sorting the problem. We don't disclose how long it will take or how many posts because that just gives scammers an easy target to plan around. It won't take long though


----------

